# hap "sp44" sexing



## jeremy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

i have what i believe to be one of these fish after posting pics on the unidentified area.i thought it was a male but after dropping by my lfs and seeing the fish they have(sold as hap obliquidens)the obvious male had several egg spots on the anal fin.the fish i own is larger and only has one egg spot.i dont know if this even matters.please let me know what you think!!thanks!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Are you sure those are sp. 44, and not Astatotilapia latifasciata?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Astatotilapia latifasciata was my initial ID on the OPs unidentified thread, but the anal fin was really a bright red which (I mentioned) threw me off.

*Fogelhund*I would assume those two cross really easily, or do some Astatotilapia latifasciatas have red anal fins?


----------



## jeremy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

thats also what i thought at first.after looking through some pics and buying females(though it was a male)realized this fish i thought was a zebra obliquidens isnt.the head shape is different and the stripes are different. :?

edit----the fish my lfs has labeled as hap obliquidens are identical to this one if that helps any.


----------



## vics45 (Oct 7, 2009)

nice zebra obliquidens! *** seen articles on zebra obliquidens and Hap.sp.44 breeding together.people who dont know what their doing often buy them together and,of coarse they breed together. i think that what made the darker zebra obliquidens "variety".


----------



## jeremy1 (Sep 1, 2009)

i have some better pics.keep in mind this fish only shows dark black and the red in the anal fin area when excited like feeding time.so now im back to being confused about it maybe some clearer pics will help!!by the way thanks for your input :thumb:


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

thoes are astatotilipia latificanitia/
there have been alot of the very black colored varities of these floating around. i believe that they are a cross re cross, trying to bring out diffrent charictoristics. kinda like the "cherry" variety as well. females of this species lack any color in the finnage other than maybe some black and gold.


----------

